# Fargo Bowhunting Pics.



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I went out tonight with Arrows, him behind the video camera, and me behind the switchback. Had three does walk by WHILE we were climbing in the stand. They walked by ten minutes later. We got it on film, it actually turned out awsome.

Double lung heart shot from 3 yes, Three yards.

Here are some pics. I am going to talk to one of my computer geek friends and figure out how to post the video!


















Mind you this is less then 90 yards from a million dollar house. hahhaha


----------



## USSapper

Congrats on the doe, looks like a dandy


----------



## weasle414

That's a nice sized doe, imo. Congrats!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Thanks, It is just fun to be able to hunt 5 minutes from my house. I hope they open the season up for bucks. There is a really nice buck in the area also. I am going to have a really hard time letting him walk by at 3 yards!


----------



## walkswithwhispers

Nicely done! If you're in the same area I am, that big buck is about a 4 1/2 yr old 5X5. Kind of wide and real tall? I was in my stand on Sept 12th and had my camera running and missed a doe at 20 yards! :x Mind you I've been practicing at 90 in the offseason! Shot right over her back. I will be sure to post pics when I stick one. shoot me an email at [email protected]. I'd love to chat about the Fargo hunt but I don't want to give anything away. All it takes is one idiot to hear about a big buck in city limits and go and ruin it for everybody else thinking he can get away with something. I'd also hate to give away stand locations to guys who might steal them.


----------



## nmubowyer

congrats im always glad to see that people besides me shoot does


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Thanks guys!


----------



## walkswithwhispers

stuck this doe on Friday 9/28. I had just moved my treestand and another hunter came walking into the trees. Chatted for a bit and went on his way. Not long after I heard him take a shot and turned on my camcorder to get some footage of her going down. Instead she ran my way and stopped broadside at about 10 yards. She was hit high and forward. Definately no organ or major artery damage so I put one through her lungs just to make sure. The other guy insisted that my arrow killed her and that I ought to tag her because he didn't make a great shot. Even though I was really only trying to send his deer to the ground a little sooner it was awfully thoughtful for the guy to give me the credit for it (though he admitedly just wanted to spend more time in the woods hunting!) Thanks again Rick.


----------



## walkswithwhispers

P.S. If you look closely at the picture you can see where the 2 entry wounds are. I really hesitated when she stopped right in front of me because it was another guys deer and I didn't want to mess with it, but I know what it's like to never find a wounded deer and I didn't want either of us to leave with that nasty feeling in your gut. uke:


----------



## SODSUCKER

Well done www. I am envious, I treid very hard this last summer to get Moorhead officials to open up hunting in the city, but they ignored me. Matter of fact I think they were sick of hearing from me.
I am glad that you put her down like you did, otherwise she might have suffered.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Great move. We need guys like you in the stands in town. I would have done the same. otherwise we have a deer with blood all over it running around town. NOT GOOD. It happens to all of us a rushed shot, she takes a step etc. etc. Good thing you were in the right place at the right time. NICE WORK


----------



## markHOYT311

nice shot on that doe!!....what type of braodheads do you use?????... nice entry hole!...


----------



## walkswithwhispers

Thanks guys. I shoot an '03 Hoyt Supertec with Beaman ICS arrows ("2 blazer vanes) and 125 grain magnus 2-blade broadheads. I love those old-school magnus 2-blades because they're like $20 for a 6-pack and they're easily resharpened. Probably the biggest advantage to a 2-blade broadhead is that you're much more likely to pass through a shoulder blade if you hit it because there's a lot less resistance than there would be for 3 or 4 fixed blades. A couple of weeks ago I stuck a doe south of Bismarck and it exited through her shoulder blade on the other side for a perfect pass through. Did the same last year when I spined a deer. If I were using a different broadhead it may have gone in and stopped when it hit the opposite shoulder. For those of you that shoot 125 grains, give the old magnus 2-blade a try. They seem to fly straight and at $20-$25 per half dozen they're great for filling those extra doe tags, or even just for some backup broadheads. You can also find the 100gr version if you look online.


----------



## bowtechin

Great job!


----------



## Turner

Nice work :beer:

Are you telling me that Rick H. hit a deer high and a little forward  
Wait till I see him next time, this is going to be good.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

HAHAHA I knew when he said Rick, who he was talking about, but I didn't want to be the one to say it. He was the one that would always give me crap when he would beat me in the league we shot when I was like 12. HAHA He is going to get a ear full when I see him!!!

I think like he said he just wanted to spend more time in the field.


----------



## R y a n

hunt4P&Y said:


> Great move. We need guys like you in the stands in town. I would have done the same. otherwise we have a deer with blood all over it running around town. NOT GOOD. It happens to all of us a rushed shot, she takes a step etc. etc. Good thing you were in the right place at the right time. NICE WORK


Agreed. Nice work


----------



## walkswithwhispers

Well, I don't really know Rick except that he seems like a pretty decent guy. The doe was walking so he led her a little and just as he released, she stopped. If he had hit her a couple of inches back it would have gone through both lungs and exited dead center on the other side.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I know he is shooting a fast bow, so he shoulden't have needed to lead her, but I guess I wasn't in the stand to see the ocassion.

Have you eaten any meat off of her yet? It is by far the best tasting meat around. I'm not sure what it is that they eat, that makes them so good but the deer in town are GOOD! Might be because they never run. IDK?


----------



## walkswithwhispers

haven't eaten any yet but she was really fat. I killed a doe in bismarck exactly a week before and it didn't have half as much fat on it. And yes, I'm willing to bet that it's because they don't do much running. I know that they feed a lot on acorns and green stuff on the ground. I've seen them chewing on tree leaves as well.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I know where I hunt there are a few people that feed them. Even though they have that law against it in town. I guess they are trying to distract the deer from eating there plants. I don't think it is working all that well though.

The does I shot last year in town had really long toes. They weren't wore down from running. They looked really odd.


----------



## walkswithwhispers

Filled my second tag about a week ago. No pics but I did get it on video!!! Unfortunately I hit her just a hair low and she ran intot he middle of an open field behind some houses and laid their bleeding until dark. I had to come back for her the next mornig. That was sad to have to watch her suffer. WHen I field dressed her I could not believe the amount of fat! The last one was fat too but I have never seen so much fat on a deer in my life. She was one obese doe. didn't take any meat home from her. quartered her and drove straight to casselton and dropped the quarters and straps off to be turned into jerky for the boys in Iraq. I might try to pick up another fargo bow tag if my wife will let me. :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Great to hear. I have brought 5 deer in for jerk so far this year. Got a bunch of minn. tags, and my one in town doe. Got 5 rifle tags and my in town tag and my bow tag.... They should get about 10 deer from me.

I have to get out one of these days to fill the in town tag.


----------



## Buxster

Nice doe, and pics!!! That is biggun'

Hopefully I will have some luck tomorrow. I have about 25 deer coming to visit. Although the bucks are a little later still. I have only seen small does so far. Except for the big buck my buddy missed last night. 
Still fun watching them about 5 feet away though! Wish I could get more tags. All I have is the ND bow, and MN NR bow which costs $140. Still have to go back to fill that one. Lots of sausage to make yet.
Its the hunt that I enjoy...

Good luck with your other tags!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I also enjoy the hunt. Most of the time I don't get this many tags, but I think it's a great cause. It also gives me an excuse to hunt more!!

Good luck I am waiting for late season to try and bag a big ol buck with my bow!!


----------



## bust'em

just curious if thats all the arrows you ever carry in your qwiver. Because I'll I see is one arrow.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

We have to write our names and Numbers on our arrows in town. I only need one arrow to kill a deer, and I don't want to have my name and number on all of my arrows. If we are in the field with other arrows without our info on it we get like a $500 fine.


----------



## bust'em

Wow, never heard of such a thing as that what is the purpose of that.


----------



## spartansfan42

Good michigan buck my first with a bow 10/14. ive saw a 10 pointer twice last week and going out saturday so im changing my spot maybe ill get a shot at him


----------



## TANATA

random :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

haha yeah.

The purpose of putting our names and info on the arrows, is so we are responsible for our actions. If we shoot an arrow loose it a kid trips and falls on it playing in the woods, we are the ones that get sued, not the park district. Thats the best way I can explain it. They beat around the bush when they explain it, but thats what the deal is.

Nice buck buddy!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Shot another one tonight. Shot her in the exact same spot on the trail. A whopping 1.5 yard shot. She ran 50 yards and piled up. There was 8 does in a line coming down the trail with a nice 4x4 tailing them. Hard to pass a nice buck like him :-?

Thinking about getting some more tags. With 8 does in a row there is some more herd reduction needed. No pics camera was left at home.


----------



## luckypuppy

Hey Walk with whispers.
I see you are worried about somebody steal your tree stand spot.
How about when a hunter comes in after another hunter has already
set his stand up well ahead of hunting opener, and another hunter sets
their stand up just about right on top of it.
BOY DOESN'T THIS STICK.
The fun of hunting huh.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Im guessing you were the guy set up in a spot, and he moved in? I heard there was alittle chaos up there in North Fargo. I had a guy set up a stand not 40 yards from me. It is hunting. There are 30 of us in a tiny area. We have to share the woods. There are so many deer we don't have to worry. I hunted 4 days and shot deer on 2 of them. Both times there was deer under both mine and his stand. I would have had no problem with him being in stand while I was in mine. The deer don't care about scent so you don't have to worry about him being upwind of you.. I guess I am just trying to say talk to him maybe he can hunt one day you other. We are in such a small area, and the deer go certain ways.

For gosh sakes you can even hunt out of my stands. I have no problem with it. Pm me if this is something you want to discuss.

Mike


----------



## sioux

Does anybody know what the dates are to sign up for the Fargo in town archery hunt for 08?????


----------



## ics400

luckypuppy isn't looking for a handout on a hunting spot, he doesn't need it. What he is saying is that a little common sense needs to be used in stand placement. If walks had put his stand 40 yds away, this wouldn't be a topic. Sounds like walks should be the one making contact for arrangements since he came in second.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I see your point, but what I am saying is I had a guy do the same, however it isn't a big deal. There are so many deer it only takes a night or two in the satand and you are done. I had them walk by a guy in stand, he shot one, they kept coming and walked by me.

In goose hunting terms he upwinded me. It's not a big deal though. It's not like we are hunting a large buck, we just need to stick an arrow in a doe.


----------



## Plainsman

I see many of you are relatively new here. When you have a bone to pick with someone might I suggest you PM them.

I respect WWW shooting that wounded deer.

As far as shooting bucks that may change I think. When the rut comes on some bucks totally loose their mind. Kind of like teenagers that way. When they have also lost much of their fear of humans that's not a good situation. When little Betty Sue gets a half dozen stitches from a G2 in the rear end her mommy may have a different attitude to present to the city council.


----------



## walkswithwhispers

Good gravy! I really caused a tussle! Well, if I must I must...

1. I had my stand in a spot that was completely unproductive for almost 3 weeks. I origionally put it there becuase another hunter had put 3, that's THREE, stands in a small area, basically blocking access to any other bowhunters.

2. I moved my treestand only after I had spent a couple unsuccessful weeks in the trees and had NEVER seen one of the other treestands occupied by a bowhunter.

3. It doesn't matter where you put your stand in that park. I've counted 6 stands total in that little park. They're all "right on top of each other" because the park is small.

4. the day I put my stand there (september 28th) I ran into another hunter (FOR THE FIRST TIME) whose stand was nearby and asked him if I was interupting his strategy and if he'd like me to move. He said "no" and we ended up sticking the same deer. I feel it was rightfully his deer since he put the first arrow in it. I was only doing him a favor by putting one through the lungs, as he had hit it in the neck. He disagreed and insisted I tag the deer. Guess who took the picture of that doe? the other hunter!

5. This is why I don't post on fishingbuddy.com anymore. Looks like I'm done posting on Nodakoutdoors as well. Nice knowing you.

Did that cool your jets any, luckypuppy? geez...


----------



## walkswithwhispers

One more thing,

Kinda like when a hunter puts his stand up and occupies a spot well before the season opens so that no one else can hunt there and then doesn't even hunt from it until December! WTF?


----------



## Plainsman

> 5. This is why I don't post on FBO anymore. Looks like I'm done posting on Nodakoutdoors as well. Nice knowing you.


Don't let yourself get run of to easy.


----------



## bigbuck144

> nice knowing you.


 dont leave.everyone has their opinions and everyone disagrees with something.the point im trying to make is every one just needs to respect eachothers opinions.www i hope you come back.dont let this ruin your special place on everyones site!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

WWW. 
Don't let it get to you. I talked to a few of the hunters up there, and they had talked to the guy running it. I think next year there will be a few hunters that won't be back. And I know your name isn't on there. Keep your head up.


----------

